# Apple wood cold smoked bacon.



## webebigdog (Oct 30, 2013)

This is my third smoke of bacon. The first two smoked at 120 for four hours. Apple was good, Hickory was a little too much for my taste on bacon. I have 45 pounds of cured bellies in my home built smoker. Using apple wood and maintain a temp of 90 degrees. I plan on a 10 hour smoke. Then in the fridge for a couple days and slice. Will post pics tomorrow of bacon in smoker, on counter....sliced, fried,,,,mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.. stay tuned.

Brian


----------



## foamheart (Oct 30, 2013)

Just a suggestion here. I learned that the extra time in the frodge helps alot on the flavor. Its seems to smooth it out. Also the longer you allow the bacon to age afterwards the better mine cooked. At first it all burned, a few weeks later not so much, at the end of a belly hardly at all. I think the sugar must have something to do with burning cause I used less salt in mine.

Mmmmm.... 10 hours of smoke. Its like Christmas in October!


----------



## toby c (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey Foamheart,

Got a quick question for you. My brother and I are making our first belly bacon, and we have cold smoked it with the amazen pellet smoker we got from Todd. Now we have it resting in the fridge for a few day before getting it sliced. My question is, you say the extra time in the fridge helps to smooth out the flavor. How long do you recommend letting it rest before slicing? Also, do you cover or wrap it at this point, or do you just leave it open in the fridge to continue getting more air? Will it dry out?

Thanks for the help…looking forward to getting this thing sliced and trying it. 

Toby


----------



## foamheart (Nov 16, 2013)

I usually left mine open for a day or two, remember bacon is not a science. Then I bagged it as I saw it start to get dry. 4 or 5 days later or even 2 weeks I got it sliced. Got the butcher to do mostly thin sliced, I like crisp bacon, but left some thick for special needs. With all the trim and scraps, I use for seasoning now so finding less and less needs for the thick cut.

Just a suggestion, try to keep the bacon for the most part in sequence when cutting. When its all nilly willy on the card its a royal pain separating the thin stuff to use it. Like I said, just a personal observation.


----------



## toby c (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank you for the quick reply. Appreciate the advice!

I'll trying to get these slabs wrapped up and we will get it sliced middle of next week.

Toby


----------

